

Style vs Substance : an informal experiment. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2005/08/20/

======
JoachimSchipper
Interesting, but note that the persistent failure to conform to group norms
may have had something to do with it.

------
acconrad
TLDR: guy gets trolled on internet forum.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It can be useful to have a tl;dr, but you seem to be describing something
completely different. Fraser didn't get trolled, nor was he trolling. He was
contributing constructively, but he changed his style. He didn't get trolled,
he just got ignored (after hints that he should change his style).

If you think someone was being trolled, can you explain why and how you came
to that conclusion?

